# Newly morphed frog dies with clouded eye.



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Quite a disheartening event. I checked on my morphing tank for the second time while I was home this evening to find my most advanced frog dead. Over the past couple days I've noticed one of his eyes was clouded. I know basically nothing about amphibian pathology, but this seems like a probable cause, the other being water temp. 

I was concerned about the clouded eye, enough to keep track of it, but I figured it was skin that hadn't finished sheding. This seemed reasonable to me; though now that I think about it, I don't even know if amphibians shed over their eyes like snakes or not. 

One side of the morphing tank, where he was found, was a bit warmer than usual because it had been bumped further onto the heating pad I was using to keep the water temp in the low/mid 70s. There are two other morphing frogs in the tank, but they're fine (knock on wood). So that leaves some doubt. I am converting to a much larger morphing tank tonight/tomorrow to provide a larger water mass to prevent this from happening again. 

This frog was having problems holding himself up by his front legs yesterday, but they were completely formed and looked fine. This plus having just read the archives for some clues, another possibility is that he could have drown. I did find him in water, though on some half submerged java moss. He had just a tiny flap of skin where he was just finishing up absorbing his tail. 

Just for future refference, does anyone have pictures of SLS? I've heard it described but a picture it worth a thousand words. 

Thanks for any ideas. I'm going to talk to the Bio and/or Vet department at my university to see if they might have some ideas, or if a student might be interested in a necropsy for educational value, to me and the student.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Bump

Any thoughts or ideas would be of great help. I'm not looking for a definitive answer but more of a best guess if the eye is the cause for the frog's death.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

was there any visable film over it? kind of like a white film other than near the eye? sounds very familair to a temp change that will cause a tad in any stage to develop a film and start to float and die. i've found that if you catch it quickly you can change the water, stablize the temp and save the tad. i'd also change the water in the case the is a bacterial infection going on, so as to prevent anything to happen to the other two.

-Kris


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The eye had been cloudy white for several days. The cloud was limited to the eye though, there was no discoloration around the eye or elsewhere on the skin. I think a temp change played a roll in the death, but overall this frog didn't seem too well off and the eye is the only thing that didn't change.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------

